# Entstöhrkondensatoren?



## Woeba (25 März 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich stehe hier vor einem einen Problem, bei dem ich nicht wirklich weiss was ich machen soll. Ich möchte eine Hubmaschiene in ein bestehendes Schienensystem mit Stromschienen einsetzen. Die Maschiene besteht aus einem Asynchronmotor, einem kleinen 400V Steuertrafor, einem Schütz, Taster und Sicherung. Also nichts kompliziertes. Dummerweise brauchte die Maschiene auch einen Neutralleiter, und ich habe nur 4 Stromschienen zur Verfügung. Am Neutralleiter sind, wie im angehängten Bild zu sehen, nur drei RC-Gliedern angeschlossen, drum nehme ich an, dass die nur zur Funktentstörung dienen, denn zur Blindstromkompensation würde man sicherlich keine Widerstände in Reihe zu den Kondensatoren packen. 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich den Antrieb umbauen kann damit ich keinen Neutralleiter brauche?  Kann ich die RC Glieder auf den PE legen da die galvanisch von den Phasen getrennt sind? Ich weiss abernicht was *vde* dazu sagt.

Gruß
Woeba


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Hallo,
für mich sind das keine Entstör-Kondensatoren. Die bräuchtest du bei einem Asynchron-Motor m.E. auch nicht. Vielleicht sind es eher Relikte einer längst vergessenen Zeit. Welchen Wert haben denn die Kondensatoren und Widerstände ?


----------



## Zottel (25 März 2008)

Woeba schrieb:


> ... denn zur Blindstromkompensation würde man sicherlich keine Widerstände in Reihe zu den Kondensatoren packen.


Das macht man aus folgendem Grund: Für die Oberwellen der Netzspannung stellen die Kondensatoren sehr kleine Widerstände dar. Die Oberwellenreihen durch Schaltvorgänge reichen teorethisch bis zu unbegrenzt hohen Frequenzen. Das würde ungegrenzt hohe Ströme bedeuten. (in der Praxis begrenzen Streuinduktivitäten und Serieninduktivität der Kondensatoren diese Ströme). Um eine nachvollziehbare und von den Eigenschaften des Netzes unabhängige Begrenzung zu erhalten, schaltet man die Widerstände davor.

Poste mal die Werte, wie Larry schon sagte, und die Motordaten (Leistung).

Möglicherweise ist es eine Blindstromkompensation. Im industriellen Umfeld mit zentraler Kompensation kannst du wahrscheinlich darauf verzichten.


----------



## Woeba (25 März 2008)

Hallo und erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Also die RC-Glieder sind fertige Bausteine von der Firma Rifa, Typ PMR 209 ME.
Das heisst ein RC Glied von 470nF und 100 Ohm. Der Motor hat 0,55 KW.


----------



## Zottel (25 März 2008)

Für eine Blindstromkompensation sind die Kondensatoren viel zu klein: (Motor 0,55kW ca 0,17 kVar bei cos phi=0,95 , ein Kondensator  ca 0,0078 kVar bei 230V).
Könnten Funkenlöschglieder für das Schütz sein. In diesem Fall einfach den Sternpunkt nirgendwo anschließen, das kommt dann auf das gleiche heraus.


----------



## zotos (25 März 2008)

Ich habe auch schon solche RC Glieder direkt an den Asynchron Motoren gesehen. z.B: http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/products/switchcabinet/suppression/

Es hat angeblich was mit der Entstörung zu tun. Wenn es aber um den Schaltkontakt des Schützes ging, würde man es ja direkt am Schütz montieren das machen wir so vom Gleichen Hersteller wie der Link ist gibt es Entstörglieder zur Montage zwischen Hutschiene und Schütz.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Also nach der Schaltung und den verwendeten Größen kann es sich m.E. nur um einen Filter handeln. Funkenlöschung macht bei einem Asynchron-Motor keinen Sinn, denn außer dem Einschaltfunken (am Schütz) hat man da ja nichts. Sinn würde das Ganze bei einem Gleichstrommotor machen, aber um so etwas handelt es sich ja nun nicht.
Es ist für mich aber auch nicht nachvollziehbar, wofür man an der Stelle einen Filter benötigt. Macht nämlich eigentlich auch keinen Sinn. Ich würde es abbauen oder mit sich selbst verbunden lassen (dann hat es ja einen eigenen künstlichen Sternpunkt). Auf Erde legen würde ich das jedenfalls nicht.

Interessieren würde mich aber schon mal, was der echte Sinn der RC-Glieder ist ... Na, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was ...

Gruß
LL

@Zotos: Das Datenblatt habe ich mir angesehen, mcht für mich aber trotzdem keinen Sinn.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2008)

obwohl von Entstören die Rede ist, wird bei Murrelektronik wohl die Funkenlöschung gemeint:


> Geringe Wartungskosten durch höhere Lebensdauer von Kontakten und Schaltelementen


steht da zu lesen (Link von Zotos).


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2008)

Woeba schrieb:


> ...Kann ich die RC Glieder auf den PE legen da die galvanisch von den Phasen getrennt sind? Ich weiss abernicht was *vde* dazu sagt.
> ...


da hab ich was gefunden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheits-Entstörkondensator



> Klasse-X-Kondensatoren sind nach VDE 0565, Teil l, elektrische Kondensatoren mit "unbegrenzter Kapazität", die zwischen Phase und Nullleiter oder zwischen zwei Phasen geschaltet werden. Sie sind für Anwendungen vorgeschrieben, bei denen ihr Ausfall durch Kurzschluss nicht zu einem gefährdenden elektrischen Schlag führen kann.


 


> Klasse-Y-Kondensatoren sind nach VDE 0565, Teil l, elektrische Kondensatoren, die zwischen Phase und berührbarem, schutzgeerdetem Apparategehäuse angeschlossen werden und somit Betriebsisolierungen überbrücken. Für Y-Kondensatoren sind nach VDE nur solche Kondensatoren zulässig, die bei begrenzter Kapazität eine überprüfbare erhöhte elektrische und mechanische Sicherheit aufweisen, da bei ihren Anwendungen im Falle eines Versagens durch Kurzschluss eine Gefährdung von Personen oder Tieren durch elektrischen Schlag auftreten kann.


 
wobei "zwischen Phase und berührbarem, schutzgeerdetem Apparategehäuse angeschlossen" wohl interpretationsfähig ist - aber da gibt es dann ausserdem noch Unterklassen ...

Ergo: wenn da nichts von Y-Kondensator drauf steht auf diesem Lösch/Entstörglied: den Sternpunkt nicht auf PE legen!

Ansonsten meine persönliche Meinung: Dein Entstörglied ist zu 90% unnötiger Weise verbaut, dient nur zur Gewissensberuhigung. Aber ich geb zu, ich hatte schon mal den 10%-Fall, aber da lief ein Steuer- und ein Laststromkreis unschöner Weise in einem gemeinsamem Kabel.


----------



## Woeba (25 März 2008)

So.....erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! :-D


Ich bin nun auch überzeugt dass der Sternpunkt nicht an den Neutralleiter *muss*. Ich werde ihn einfach mal in der Luft baumeln lassen und Eingangsseitig die Anlage entstören. Ich habe herausgefunden dass in einer älteren Version der Anlage keine RC-Glieder vorgesehen waren und dementsprechend nur 3*L plus PE gebraucht wurden. Sicherlich sollen die RSs die Lebensdauer des Schütz verlängern und der Konstrukteur hat den Sternpunkt einfach mal "zum Spass" auf Masse gelegt. 

Vielen Dank nochmal!:s1:


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2008)

so, ich bin zwischenzeitlich etwas klüger geworden und kann was zum Sinn dieser "Entstör"maßnahme sagen:

Motoren, die ohne Phasentrenner gewickelt sind, sind anfällig gegenüber Abschaltüberspannungen insofern, dass es zum Überschlag Phase/Phase zwischen den Wicklungen beim Abfallen des steuernden Schützes kommen kann.

Motoren ohne Phasentrenner sind mir aktuell in der Leistungsklasse 100-250W begegnet. Und zwei davon mit Wicklungsquerschluss - vermutlich aus oben genanntem Grund. Allerdings sollten in einem 0,55kW-Motor normalerweise Phasentrenner mitverbaut sein.


----------

